# Is this safe for boiling water?



## spectrotone (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello.

I have this "thing" wich is something like a kettle.

It is 100% stainless steel, but it is light and it has quite thin walls and bottom

Do you think it is ok to boil water inside and use it for pour over (hario v60)?

My main concern is if it is any dangerous for my health to boil water in there.

What do you think?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@spectrotone In what way dangerous to your health....getting burned?


----------



## spectrotone (Mar 19, 2021)

hahaha😄 , of course not

I am asking about any long-term health effects in consuming water boiled with this type of pot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

spectrotone said:


> hahaha😄 , of course not
> 
> I am asking about any long-term health effects in consuming water boiled with this type of pot.


 I think you will probably be just fine....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

spectrotone said:


> hahaha😄 , of course not
> 
> I am asking about any long-term health effects in consuming water boiled with this type of pot.


 Assuming it's actually stainless steel, probably the only better thing you can get is borosilicate glass.


----------



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I think you will probably be just fine....


 I agree. I would happily use that on my stove.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

As long as it's just steel it's probably fine. Looks like an oil can/dispenser.


----------



## saradanyal (Apr 20, 2021)

I am a huge fan of stainless steel cookware, but for boiling water, I'm not sure if it's a lot better than say an anodized aluminium pot.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Lots of electric kettles have stainless steel components (plates etc) that are in constant contact with the water, so I don't see why your kettle thing should be any more of a concern.


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

Considering that many steel implants to fix broken bones etc are Stainless Steel, you are worried about nothing. Surgical instruments and dishes are Also Stainless steel.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

This question was asked over a year ago and they last visited on 8th April 2021 so perhaps they died?


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

Uncletits said:


> This question was asked over a year ago and they last visited on 8th April 2021 so perhaps they died?


 I rarely look at op date


----------

